# PICS & REPORT: hal's gig with dam



## halsinden (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for all the comments on my 'bricking it' thread that i made in panic just before last sunday's gig, guys. for those who don't know, i was guesting on guitar for dam (london band, signed to candlelight) when they headlined the slaughterday festival in camden, london.

the show was wicked. we had our own dressing room, drinks rider, all the schebang. i reached a point on saturday where i found myself thinking well, im not going to improve dramatically at guitar over the next 24 hours, so whatever happens from this point onwards is down to my stage performance. i went up there and essentially gave the level of presentation i would expect to at an interlock show, but just with a guitar round my neck.

i completely threw the left / rear side of my shoulder / neck even despite stretching beforehand. ive spent most of the week also nursing (for the first time ever) muscular pain down the front of my neck which would appear to be from headbanging sort of backwards, as it were. i also shredded the string-side of my right thumb seemingly down a string and the AAA laminate pass in my pocket managed to cut straight up the quick of my right 1st finger.

i was using my ibanez RG7620 thats loaded with the BKP nailbombs and i was playing through interlocks 5150, straight in. it was my first time playing through a pro amp on a proper stage and i kept finding myself going shit, no, that is actually my playing coming through there, weird.

im aware of where i made mistakes, and i feel it was all over the place. those present seemed to suggest otherwise although i havent spoken to nathanael (dams frontman) about it in detail yet. the gig was being filmed for a future live release by the band and i was aware that the camera was very much up inside my grill for a lot of the performance, which was deeply odd. there was a multi-track recording made from the desk. i havent seen the footage yet, but in response to me asking for feedback on it, nat said simply "you headbang a lot".

windmilling came fairly naturally, i realised. i was pretty happy maintaining some sort of motion throughout the set. i also caught myself throwing the most ridiculous poses at times. the one thing that really surprised me though was the amount of singing & screaming i found myself capable of doing whilst playing, something id previously been convinced i could only do whilst drumming. in all seriousness, me doing that to the amount that i did onstage has really sparked some pretty significant flames in me and i expect i may find myself pursuing this a lot more, since ive really been getting back into guitar a lot more recently but would otherwise desperately miss fronting. watch this space, sort of thing.

and now for some photos






me & beth from nat's perspective, chillin' at wagamama's beforehand





dam's nathanael, reserved as ever





my 5150's dialling, left to right, pic 1





and pic 2





nat, doing his business





and me doing mine

more pics apparently are to follow.

H


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool pics! Did everything go nicely? This one day i had a gig with my 50 Marshall, and its sound cut suddenly. It didn't handle the djentiness of my sound  I am thinking of buying Peavey 6505 used


----------



## quartie (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh! That last pic has made my knees go all wibbly... wonder why....


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Jul 25, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Cool pics! Did everything go nicely? This one day i had a gig with my 50 Marshall, and its sound cut suddenly. It didn't handle the djentiness of my sound  I am thinking of buying Peavey 6505 used



know what? during soundcheck my sound suddenly cut out and i well panicked as it's a borrowed amp, turns out it was just the speaker cable screwing up.

nicely? yeah, pretty much. more from the performance perspective, my playing could've been a lot better.

oh, and just to say - yep, well considering taking up my peavey friend's offer of a 6505 currently, the only thing calling me short is the lack of clean tone.

H


----------



## budda (Jul 25, 2008)

oh it has a clean, its just not glamorous.

good job duder! playing and singing is sweet! however you can do it on drums? some of us havent gotten to learn drums yet


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 25, 2008)

epic man, get some windmilling pictures up ASAP


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like a cool gig. I think we need to talk at the meet up next week


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool Hal. I'm glad it was fun, despite the injury. You should play guitar in your future symphonic black-metal project.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2008)

halsinden said:


>



 

And dude, even *I* know only fascists and communists need a clean tone.


----------



## Groff (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome pics! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Trespass (Jul 28, 2008)

More pics?


----------



## halsinden (Jul 29, 2008)

Trespass said:


> More pics?



they were supposed to arrive today in the post...

H


----------

